# Help !!!, netwerk hoe doe ik dat

## hannaman43

Vrienden,

Ik heb de LiveCD-rc1 gedownload en wil graag Gentoo uitproberen. Mandrake krijg ik wel geinstalleerd en werkt mijn netwerkverbinding. maar Gentoo krijg ik niet voor elkaar. Ik zie een hoop succes verhalen en ik wil ook van Gentoo genieten. Ik maak gebruik van MxStream en begrijp dat ik daarvoor PPTP moet gebruiken. Hoe doe ik dat ??? Zou iemand mij ongelofelijk kunnen matsen en een kleine howto posten. Naast eeuwige roem zal ik je altijd dankbaar zijn.

Groeten,

Han.

PS. ik hoop dat ik nu genoeg heb geslijmd.

----------

## kodath

Van PPTP weet ik niets af.

Maar misschien is het mogelijk om je mxstream modem om te hacken naar PPP. 

Op de volgende link staat hier informatie over:

http://www.sateh.com/hacks/alcatel.php

Het is natuurlijk wel een hack, dus voor eigen risico.

----------

## bruj0

If I understood correctly the work around for this PPTP problem is to change the connection to a PPP config?

If I do this following the link above anyone know what zonnets dns servers are?

Bruj0

----------

## water

Even gejat:

http://adslforum.isiz.nl/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4229

Misschien zowiezo wel een handig forum voor onze topic-starter.

----------

## bruj0

or as they say where I come from cheers mukkah!

----------

